
Ask HN: What are Promises? - 2pointsomone
I have been writing JavaScript for 10 years (admittedly, it was very jQuery in the early years) but can&#x27;t seem to understand Promises. Every tutorial I read about it assumes I get its amazingly powerful need. I just can&#x27;t freaking understand. Can you recommend a simple tutorial which explains it with examples of real-life problems?
======
franciscop
I can just explain it with my own words. Promises are a different way of doing
callback/asynchronous work. So traditionally, you would do this in JS:

    
    
        API.get('/cars', function(cars){
          // Here you have your car list
        });
    

The main problem with this is that each library would define their own
callback response parameters. We could return `cars` as a variable (jQuery),
or we could return two parameters such as `(error, cars)` as in Node.js, etc.

So promises standardizes the way that different libraries execute Asynchronous
code. Instead of whatever you want, you'd have to follow this syntax to do the
same as above:

    
    
        API.get('/cars').then(function(cars){
          // Here you have your cars
        });
    

Then if you are the one actually creating the promises it gets more tricky;
let me know if you just want to use libraries with promises (above) or you
want to write your own promises so I can expand the answer.

